# Some carvings



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Here are a few pics of some v carvings along with some simple 2d work i've been doing. I have a good customer that has me carve bear and deer onto slab wood for his furniture. It's a bit rough and fuzzy at times due to the moisture content but it's supposed to be rustic anyways. Also there's my cash box for shows made of jatoba or brazilian cherry. I didn't do any fancy joinery on that project, just threw it together quick.


----------



## stevechang (Jun 15, 2010)

*here is steve*

Hi Randy

The samples are good.good drawings,and good routers.


steve


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Spectacular. 

ish


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks it is appreciated. I've been playing with dovetailing and other joinery too. Right now i'm waiting for a new z axis to come on monday along with some sanity hopefully. Two shows this weekend so i'm a bit busy.


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

Hi,
Sounds like your gonna have some fun. I just setuo a 4 axis (Light Object.com) and it work great with Mach3 on all my machines. What program(s) do you use. And how do you like or dislike them?

ish


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

well right now i'm using bobcad/cam with bobart pro. It's ok but i'd rather have V carve pro. There is no option for tabbing for smaller wood parts. Also it's all setup mainly for milling rather then routing and you can't set custom bit profiles. I purchased it due to cost. My cnc opperation software is Torchmates, this i need to change to Mach3 due to the limited programs that have a good post processor that works. The z axis is on and running v carvings in pine at 75ipm without an issue. I've got quite a few other projects i need to start and finish this week. I'll try and keep you posted. The z axis itself is a smaller compact z from IMService in michigan. $300 4" Travel 10 pitch thread 3 1/2" overall width. This is keeping my so called 24x24 machine within 23 1/2" on the Y axis. Without modification it's actually 22" from the factory. They don't think that running into something on the y axis is a big deal.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Some more pics from one of my customers


----------



## SparksStudios (Feb 16, 2010)

Terrific work! I especially like the cut-thru's. If I may ask, what kind/size bit did you use? Looks like you achieved some very sharp inside corners. 
-Taylor


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done my friend, looks like you are finding a nitch in the market and in having fun.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

SparksStudios said:


> Terrific work! I especially like the cut-thru's. If I may ask, what kind/size bit did you use? Looks like you achieved some very sharp inside corners.
> -Taylor


First off the material is inexpensive 3/16" hardboard. Depending on the cut i use either a 1/16th inch tapered ball nosed bit plunged 1/16" bellow the bottom of the material. To get better details without the software negating areas that would virtually be too small to cut, i don't offset the profile. It's run directly on the line. If i need to, i'll offset the line itself not the profile path. The other bit i use is a 1/8" x 7/16" two flute straight bit by bosch. It's solid carbide and i can find it at the local box store without waiting a week for ups. On my machine i can cut up to 80" per min with the tapered ball nose and about 65 with the straight bit.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

xplorx4 said:


> Well done my friend, looks like you are finding a nitch in the market and in having fun.


Thank you for the compliment. The niche is actually someone else's niche. The gentleman i work with has turned out to be a great customer of mine. He's made rustic slabwood furniture for years but with the carvings and personal engraving his business has increased in less then a month about 200%. Every few days i've got more signs to carve, clocks to mill or benches to mortis.


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

*Versitile Mach3 and SignLab combination*



Metalhead781 said:


> well right now i'm using bobcad/cam with bobart pro. It's ok but i'd rather have V carve pro. There is no option for tabbing for smaller wood parts. Also it's all setup mainly for milling rather then routing and you can't set custom bit profiles. I purchased it due to cost. My cnc opperation software is Torchmates, this i need to change to Mach3 due to the limited programs that have a good post processor that works. The z axis is on and running v carvings in pine at 75ipm without an issue. I've got quite a few other projects i need to start and finish this week. I'll try and keep you posted. The z axis itself is a smaller compact z from IMService in michigan. $300 4" Travel 10 pitch thread 3 1/2" overall width. This is keeping my so called 24x24 machine within 23 1/2" on the Y axis. Without modification it's actually 22" from the factory. They don't think that running into something on the y axis is a big deal.


Hey Metalhead781,

Have you considered SignLab and Mach3 together? They make an outstanding como. SignLab offers a great built-in tool palate that is complely customizable.
The 2 programs work seamlessly. SignLab 5.1 (rather old) though the newer
versions are intuitive and Mach3 is a great tweek if you need it.


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

ISHAMON49 said:


> Hey Metalhead781,
> 
> Have you considered SignLab and Mach3 together? They make an outstanding como. SignLab offers a great built-in tool palate that is complely customizable.
> The 2 programs work seamlessly. SignLab 5.1 (rather old) though the newer
> versions are intuitive and Mach3 is a great tweek if you need it.


Thank you for the suggestions, Ish. I need to switch my signal generator over from usb to serial port before i can use Mach3 and i'm running off a laptop at the moment. If it was set up otherwise i'd be off of TM's operational software.


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

*Got it*



Metalhead781 said:


> Thank you for the suggestions, Ish. I need to switch my signal generator over from usb to serial port before i can use Mach3 and i'm running off a laptop at the moment. If it was set up otherwise i'd be off of TM's operational software.


I understand. Laptops are tricky critters. I ran into the same problem and found myself buying a newer old desktop and a new old serial board. drivers for the board were difficult to find. 

I'm a big fan of Celtic design. You do it well!

ish


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

ISHAMON49 said:


> I understand. Laptops are tricky critters. I ran into the same problem and found myself buying a newer old desktop and a new old serial board. drivers for the board were difficult to find.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Celtic design. You do it well!
> 
> ish


Thank You


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Metalhead781 said:


> Here are a few pics of some v carvings along with some simple 2d work i've been doing. I have a good customer that has me carve bear and deer onto slab wood for his furniture. It's a bit rough and fuzzy at times due to the moisture content but it's supposed to be rustic anyways. Also there's my cash box for shows made of jatoba or brazilian cherry. I didn't do any fancy joinery on that project, just threw it together quick.


Thats Hot


----------

